# 2006 Reformation & Puritan Calendar



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 11, 2005)

Puritan Publications has just finished the *2006 Reformation and Puritan Calendar* for A Puritan's Mind. 

The 2006 APM Calendar spans from December 2005 through December 2006. Included are quotes from great preachers like Bunyan, Knox, Tyndale, Calvin, Luther, Charnock, Owen, Rutherford, Perkins, Augustine, Baxter, Wycliffe, and Huss. Each month you will see some newly designed images of these men in full color with a memorable quote. It is a Christian Calendar that celebrates October 31st, for example, as Reformation Day.







My editor put this together over the last few months. Its outstanding!

Click here for more details:
http://www.puritanpublications.com/2006Calendar.htm





[Edited on 7-12-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds and looks great - I'll definitely be ordering one before December!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 12, 2005)

I was excited when I first got it. I'm ording mine later today!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_



Doubly good!


We just updated it with about 50 events from church history. It will be more than a regular calendar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt - Will there be a 2007 calendar?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes - The Theme is going to be (thus far) the Scottish church.

Rutherford, Henderson, Gillespie, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool -- I shall look forward to that!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Cool -- I shall look forward to that!


----------

